# Whats you opinion on Avery Decoys



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey
Whats you guy's opinion on avery decoys.
Expensive but are they worth the price


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

where else can you get 1 doz full bodies for 240.00 let me know and do they look half as real as the avery green head gear NO WAY if you want to kil;l geese theres lots aways around it but IM convinced you need to look and sound real and that all starts with the decoys you use I only use avery shells and full bodies why because they work thats my opinion....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks
Me and my friend are going to get some and split the cost.
If youve ever been in the sportsman warehouse in fargo thats where were going to get them

THEY LOOK REAL


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i love my avery's


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Great dekes, just gotta take care of them witch is a given for any decoy , and they'll be a great investment towards your future hunting success.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well if your wondering how realistic they are, I got 6 a few weeks ago and I live out in the country right outside of Grand Forks, so I thought i'd have some fun. I put the 6 GHG's in the yard quite aways from our house and people would drive down the gravel road and slam on their brakes and stop and point at the decoys. :lol: And they were only about 50 yards off the road. So yes they are realistic. They aren't the most durable decoy i've ever bought, but like everyone else has told you, treat them good and they will last forever. 
:beer:


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks ofr the help
if you have any other input just post more


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

the trailer will be stacked with em this fall!!! :beer:


----------

